# Do I need my fringe cutting mummy



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

He's looking a bit like cruella de vil x lol


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Bailey a bit of alright too, the fringe is great! - I love em all..


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

A very cute 'cruella de vil'! You only need to trim off a little bit at a time, to keep him looking cute. I love the way the black & white has grown together on his head. x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow - his fringe is so long. What a cutie!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

So lovely! I quite like it when they look shaggy, maybe just a small trim required. 

Sam x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> A very cute 'cruella de vil'! You only need to trim off a little bit at a time, to keep him looking cute. I love the way the black & white has grown together on his head. x


Me too x i so dont want to cut it, even tho i know it will grow back xx


----------



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

He's lovely, looks like a real life snoopy!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a little cutie.he is so adorable!! When i trim my girls faces i trim between the eyes at the top of the nose and the hair that sprouts over the eyes,then roughly trim the fringe trying not to do a straight line otherwise they end up with what looks like a bowl cut lol xxx


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Think Charlie needs a trim too! 

Off to buy thinning scissors tomorrow - this will be fun!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Charlie is gorgeous! You should do a separate thread with some pics! x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Wow! Charlie is gorgeous! You should do a separate thread with some pics! x


I know, i havent posted a lot recently. I might do later, although it is hard getting him to stay still long enough


----------

